# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  RIAA- PHONO TUBE PREAMPLIFIER

## p.gabr

ΠΡΟΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ RIIA-PHONO ΜΕ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ




μετα απο την συζητηση και τις πρωτες δοκιμες 
Αποφασισα να φτειαξω εναν εντελως δικο μου σχεδιο χαρις στις προηγουμενες εμπειριες
ετσι λοιπον καταληξα  σε ενα αποτελεσμα παρα πολυ ικανοποιητικο που ουτε εγω δεν το περιμενα
επειδη η κατασκευη αυτη  αυτο ειναι ακομη δοκιμαστικη θα ηθελα να δημοσιευσω τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα
θα ακολουθησει ενα βιντεο για του λογου το αλληθες και επονται αναλλυσεις- εξηγησεις-σχεδια και ολες οι μετρησεις
audion_premier_riaa_equalization.jpgαυτη ειναι η καμπυλη riia που εχω παρειmy report.jpgκαι πρεπει να ειναι συμφωνα με αυτον τον πινακα .σε ολες τις συχνοτητες ειναι ακριβως εκτος τους 20ηζ που ειμαι 0.5db κατω

 ακολουθει το βιντεο που αξιζει να το δειτε  και ζητω συγνωμη που δεν ειναι τοσο καθαρο

----------

αλπινιστης (12-01-22), 

ezizu (19-08-13), 

FILMAN (07-11-11), 

Hulk (08-11-11), 

ikaros1978 (06-11-11), 

IRF (14-01-22), 

kentar (06-11-11), 

Marc (06-11-11), 

Neuraxia (06-11-11), 

perithess (06-11-11), 

sakisr (28-10-12), 

SeAfasia (18-11-15), 

spiroscfu (06-11-11), 

tiger135 (06-11-11), 

Tsitoglou (06-03-16)

----------


## ikaros1978

αν δεν σε γνωριζα προσωπικα θα ελεγα ρε τον ατιμο εβαλε καποιον καθηγητη να κανει μαθημα και τον εγραψε!!!!!
Οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο...πραγματικα υποκλινομαι!!!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω βαγγελη
Ειναι πραγματι απιστευτα τα αποτελεσματα και τα χαρακτηριστικα ΑΝΤΑΞΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΛΛΥΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ
Να πω μονον ενα σημερα οτι οι λυχνιες που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι οι 6ΑΚ5 ΚΑΙ 12ΑΥ7 
Ειναι σημαντικο το χαμηλο ζ εξοδου οπου μας δινει την δυνατοτητα της μεταφορας του σηματος  με χαμηλα επιπεδα επιρεασμου και θορυβου

----------


## KOKAR

respect Παναγιώτη, απλά respect !

----------


## tomhel

Kαι άλλο ενα respect απο εμενα...!
Χαίρομαι που εισαι εδω μαζι μας...!

----------


## spirakos

Ελα βγες εξω, μπρος...χαχα
Δεν εχω λογια, πραγματι εκπληκτικο το αποτελεσμα
Thanks

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα σαν μάθημα είναι.

Υ.γ.
Πως υπολογίζεις τα db με το βολτόμετρο έτσι γρήγορα?

----------


## sv9dri

Παναγώτη συγχαρητήρια για το αποτέλεσμα αφού όπως λενε "το αποτέλεσμα μετράει". Αυτό βέβαια που έχει αξία είναι οτι με το δικό σου σχέδιο πέτυχες αυτά τα αποτελέσματα . Και βέβαια δε σου κρύβω οτι ζηλευω λίγο (με την καλή έννοια) όλους εσας που έχετε τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για να ελέγχετε και με μετρήσεις τις κατασκευές . Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα όργανα που χρησιμοποιείς είναι "παλαιάς κοπής" και θα σου ζητούσα αν δεν είναι μεγάλος κόπος να γράψεις μια σειρά για το κάθε ένα από αυτά . Περιμένουμε βέβαια και τα σχέδια του προενισχυτή , καθώς και φωτογραφίες . Και πάλι μπράβο !

----------


## kentar

Απλά υποκλίνομαι.......

----------


## p.gabr

Κατ αρχην να σας ευχαριστησω ολους και αυτο μου δινει δυναμη να συναιχισω
Να απαντησω σε ολους
Ευχαριστω κωστα .φιλε τασο σε οτι γραφω εδω μεσα παντα προσπαθω να τα συνοδευω με στοιχεια και παραπομπες
Σπυρο ακολουθει σεμιναριο για οτι ρωτησες
Γιαννη τα οργανα αυτα που εχω ειναι μουσιακης αξιας αλλα ομως οι δυνατοτητες τους ειναι αξεπεραστες ακομα και σημερα
Τελος ευχαριστω Γιωργο

                ..........................................ΤΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ........................................


1 TO IMPENDANCE-WATTMETER
IMAG0054.jpgμπορεις να ελεγχεις το ζ εξοδου Περιστεφοντας το ΜΕΤΑΓΩΓΟ απο 4ωμ -20 κωμ παιρνεις κορυφη (μεγιστη εξοδο)και διαβαζεις την κλιμακα  εδω ειμαστε στα 5κωμ

2 ΗΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑ
IMAG0055.jpg εχει την δυνατοτητα με τον καταπληκτικο εξασθενητη να παρεις εξοδο απο 
10μικροβολτ full scal εως 10 βολτ και ειναι εξαιρετικα γρηγορο και ακριβες

3 ΤΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΒΟΛΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ
IMAG0056.jpgΟπου εχει διαβαθμηση σε db (0db =1mw στα 600 ωμ) αυτο για τον σπυρο
και καθε βημα του μεταγωγου  -+ 10 db

και τελος ο παλμογραφος ΤΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΧ με τον διαφορικο ενισχυτη και τα φιλτρα οπου εχει ευαισθησια απο
10μικροβολτ ανα τετραγωνο 
εχει γινει και σχετικη παρουσιαση για αυτον

ολος ο εξοπλισμος ειναι φτηνος αλλα οι επιλογες πολυ καλες 

 Εχω ετοιμασει αλλο ενα βιντεο να το φτειαξω και μεχρι το μεσημερι θα το ανεβασω
ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΕΤΕ

----------

GeorgeVita (06-11-11), 

ikaros1978 (06-11-11), 

IRF (14-01-22), 

spirakos (06-11-11), 

spiroscfu (06-11-11)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συγχαρητήρια Παναγιώτη, όχι μόνο για την κατασκευή αλλά και για την παρουσίαση!

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω δημητρη 
Τωρα θα παρακολουθησουμε ενα αλλο βιντεο που μας διχνει το ποσο γραμμικος ειναι ο προενισχυτης
καθως και ποσο χαμηλα και ψηλα σε σταθμη εξοδου παει
ενας τετοιος ελεγχος μας φανερωνει το ποσο σωστα εχουν επιλεχθει τα σημεια λειτουργειας της λυχνιας
θα δουμε οτι μπορουμε να εχουμε εξοδο μεχρι 30 βολτ rms χωρις εμφανη παραμορφωση






ευχαριστω για την προσοχη σας ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΤΟ VΙDEO και περιμενω αποριες

επειδη ομως ολα απαιτουν χρονο συναιχεια το βραδυ με το σχεδιο

----------


## Bard

Καλημερα ,,τι ενισχυση εχει στον 1 ΚΗΖ? ποσα db? Μπορεις να ποσταρεις το σχεδιο???? :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

ΠΕΤΡΟ λιγη υπομονη δεν μπορουν να γραφουν ολα με την πρωτη
Ομως θα γραφουν τα παντα 
Τωρα πρεπει να κατσω να βγαλω το σχεδιο που εχει διαδικασια και ωρα
Η ενισχυση στον 1κηζ ειναι 37 db

----------


## spiroscfu

> 3 ΤΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΒΟΛΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25246Οπου εχει διαβαθμηση σε db (0db =1mw στα 600 ωμ) αυτο για τον σπυρο
> και καθε βημα του μεταγωγου  -+ 10 db



Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ άλλη μια απορία έχω τα 0dbm είναι ίσα με 1mW σε φορτίο 600Ω και είσοδο (τάση στο φορτίο) 0,775Vrms,
η έξοδός σου έχει αντίσταση 600Ω ή και αυτό το υπολογίζεις διαφορετικά?

Υ.γ.
Αν βγαίνω εκτός θέματος σου ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Παναγιώτη ωραία και "κλασική" η παρουσίασή σου!

G

Y.Γ. Διόρθωσε τον τίτλο σε *RIAA* (από RIIA). Το RIAA έρχεται από το *R*ecording *I*ndustry *A*ssociation of *A*merica).

----------

p.gabr (06-11-11)

----------


## p.gabr

ευχαριστω γιωργο συγνωμη( ο δαιμων του τυπογραφειου) στο πρωτο βιντεο το εχω σωστα
θα το ζητησω
σπυρο εφοσον ειναι για ηλεκτρινικα δεν ειναι τιποτα εκτος θεματος
μιλαμε για db λογο τασεων _20lg_(Vo/Vi) 
εαν τωρα ειναι το φορτιο 600 ωμ τοτε ναι τα 0,775 ειναι 1 mw
εαν ειναι 27 κωμ ειναι σαφως μικροτερη η ισχυς.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πω πω δεν μπορώ να βλέπω βελόνες ,μου θυμίζουν φράχτη από αγρόκτημα..   α ρ χ α ι ο κ ά π η λ ε εεεεεε  :Lol:

----------

p.gabr (06-11-11)

----------


## p.gabr

.........................ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ H ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ................................





Kατ αρχην να υπενθυμισω για το θεμα RIAA εχει γινει εδω και οσοι θελουν να μαθουν τι σκοπο εχει μπορουν να το διαβασουν
τις πρωτες δοκιμες τις αναφερω επισης εκει . η διαφορα αυτου του σχεδιου κατ αρχην ειναι οτι το δικτυωμα RIAA εδω ειναι παθητικο
ειναι οι αντιστασεις και οι πυκνωτες απο την ανοδο της πρωτης λυχνιας προς το οδηγο της δευτερης
οι επιλογες των λυχνιω6ΑΚ5 ΚΑΙ 12ΒΥ7 ηταν λογω αποθεματος και ειπα να το τολμησω

Ειναι λυχνιες υψηλων και μεσων συχνοτητων  ενω η 12BY7 ειναι και σχετικης ισχυος μεχρι 4- 6 βαττ
χρησιμοποιησα αυτην ωστε να την δουλεψω με μεγαλυτερο ρευμα σαν ταξη α  ωστε να εχω μικροτερο ζ εξοδου που εφτασε στα 5 κωμ 
μπορουσα να το κατεβασω και στα 2κωμ με αντισταση ανοδου 5κωμ αλλα αφου τα αποτελεσματα βγηκαν ανελπιστα καλα δεν το ζοριζω
το χαμηλο ζ εξοδου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο γιατι εχει μικροτερο θορυβο και παρεμβολες στην μεταφορα
πχ τα 8ωμ (ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΟ ) που εχουν οι ενισχυτες ακουστικης τραβας καλλωδιο 1 χιλιομετρο και δεν παρεμβαλεται
οι συνηθεις τετιοι προενισχυτες στο καπακι εχουν και τριτο σταδιο τα καλα κοινης καθοδου για αυτον τον σκοπο
ΤΟ παρων εχει σταθρο ζ εξοδου λοιπον σε ολο το ακουστικο φασμα επειδη το φιλτρι ριαα ειναι πριν την λυχνια εξοδου
τα κυκλωματα που εχουν αναδραση απο την εξοδο στην εισοδο για αυτον τον σκοπο παρατηρησα ενα ελλατωμα οτι 
επειδη το ποσοστο αναδρασης διαφερει απο συχνοτητα σε συχνοτητα εχει και διαφορετικο ζ (κοιτα τα χαρακτηρικα του ελεκτορ) 
  ΞΕΚΙΝΩΝΤΑΣ λοιπον την κατασκευη επρεπε αυτο που θα φτειαξω να εχει μινιμουν 60db ενισχυση ωστε να φτασω στα 240 mv

AYTO γιατι για τους 1000ηζ απο τα 3.5μιλβολτ στα 240 ειναι 36db αλλα στους 20ηζ θελει επιπλον 20db αρα συνολο36+20=56db

ΑΥΤΟΣ λοιπον ηταν ο πρωτος  στοχος τα 60+db δοκιμαστηκαν διαφορες λυχνιες οπως  6cb6 6be6 οπου κατασταλαξα σε αυτον τον συνδιασμο που  μου παρειχε αυτην την ενισχηση με απιστευτη σταθεροτητα 
προηγουμενως ειχα κοιταξει για εξοδου και επιλογη για κοινης καθοδου με την ecc82 αλλα δεν με ικανοποιουσε

 .................... .................... ........ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ........................................

  Στην εισοδο εχουμε 47κωμ ωστε να εχει την απαιτουμενη αντισταση εισοδου που απαιτουν οι κεφαλες Μερικες κεφαλες απαιτουν και λιγα pf ετσι αναλογως μπορει να προστεθει εως 50πφ ως προς γη
η αντισταση καθοδου για αυτοπολωση εξασφαλιζει 1.5βολτ πολωση
η λυχνια δουλευει με σταθεροποιημενη ταση απο τις ζενερ 200βολτ με αντισταση ανοδου 220 κ
η αντισταση καθοδου μπορει να φτασει μεχρι 5,6κ οποτε αλλαζει και το gain καθως και να αφαιρεθει ο πυκνωτης αποζευξης χανοντας 4 db αλλα με καλλυτερα ακομα χαρακτηριστηκα
απο την αντισταση ανοδου μεσω του του συζευτικου παμε στο δυκτιωμα riaa
οπου το παθητικο αυτο κυκλωμα ταιριαξε απολυτα με την κατασκευη

τελος η εξοδος με ανοδικη αντισταση 10κ οπου μπορουμε να παιξουμε με χαμηλοτερη εως και 5 κωμ  καθως και με την πολωση
επιλεχτηκε σταθερο φορτιο στην εξοδο αντισταση 27κωμ οπου εξασφαλιζει αριστη σταθεροτητα χαμηλο θορυβο και το επιθημιτο αποτελεσμα
Βεβαια θα μπορουσαμε να ειχαμε και 10 κωμ η και 5K το ιδανικο αλλα μας πεφτει η σταθμη εξοδου κατι το οποιο δεν μπορω να το αναπληρωσω 
εαν τωρα καποιος επιθυμει 150mV εξοδο μπορει να το κανει

----------


## spiroscfu

Κατάλαβα Παναγιώτη, στην έξοδο όμως για να πάρουμε σωστή μέτρηση πρέπει να έχουμε και προσαρμογή του φορτίου με την έξοδο (να είναι ίσες η Z(εξόδου) με το φορτίο)?

στο αρχικό βίντεο είχες είσοδο 3,5mV και έξοδο 240mV δηλ. 20*log(0,24/0,0035)=36db?
και τέλος αν έχουμε είσοδο 3,5mV και gain=30db πως υπολογίζουμε την τάση εξόδου?


Υ.γ.
Η τελευταίες ερωτήσεις μου δεν σε πρήζω άλλο!

----------


## p.gabr

AKΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΠΥΡΟ για τα db
Το ιδανικο ειναι ο καθε ενισχυτης να τερματιζεται στο  ζ εξοδου του για μεγιστη μεταφορα ισχυος 
ομως εδω δεν εχουμε τοσο  προβλημα  γιατι μιλαμε για μικροβαττ οποτε δεν επιβαρυνουμε την λυχνια 
ας εχουμε υποψιν μας οτι προφανως απο την εξοδο που ειναι τερματισμενη με 27 κωμ αντισταση θα παμε σε καποιο ποτενσιομετρο απο 100κω εως και 1 Μω πολλες φορες επομενως και αυτο το επιπροσθετο φορτιο δεν μας επιβαρυνει

το ενοχληση μην το ξαναπεις δεν θα σου απαντησω

----------

spiroscfu (07-11-11)

----------


## sakisr

Καλησπερα.Παναγιωτη respect κι απο μενα .Τολμω να πω οτι αγγιξες τη τελειοτητα κατασκευαστικα, αλλα και ισως η καλυτερη παρουσιαση που εχει γινει στο φορουμ.Μπραβο!

----------


## spiroscfu

> AKΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΠΥΡΟ για τα db
> Το ιδανικο ειναι ο καθε ενισχυτης να τερματιζεται στο  ζ εξοδου του για μεγιστη μεταφορα ισχυος 
> ομως εδω δεν εχουμε τοσο  προβλημα  γιατι μιλαμε για μικροβαττ οποτε δεν επιβαρυνουμε την λυχνια 
> ας εχουμε υποψιν μας οτι προφανως απο την εξοδο που ειναι τερματισμενη με 27 κωμ αντισταση θα παμε σε καποιο ποτενσιομετρο απο 100κω εως και 1 Μω πολλες φορες επομενως και αυτο το επιπροσθετο φορτιο δεν μας επιβαρυνει



Παναγιώτη είσαι κατατοπιστικότατος και με καταπληκτικά εργαλεία "παλιάς σχολής". 





> το ενοχληση μην το ξαναπεις δεν θα σου απαντησω



Ενώ θεωρητικά τα είχα μέσα στο μυαλό μου τα βιντεάκια σου με βοήθησαν να τα συνειδητοποιήσω,
 εγώ π.χ. αν ήθελα να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο θα χρησιμοποιούσα ένα pc με ένα πρόγραμμά rta άντε και καμιά αντίσταση για προσαρμογή και θα νόμιζα πως έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα  "ενώ έχω μια dds γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο για να παίζω"


edit:
Θέλω να τονίσω πως είμαι άσχετος με της λυχνίες (δεν έχουμε καλές σχέσεις) αλλά η παρουσίαση του το κάνει ελκυστικό  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## p.gabr

Κατ αρχην. να ευχαριστησω τον σακη και να δοσω μια διπλη απαντηση και στον σπυρο και στον φιλο μου τον κυριακο

ΠΕΡΙ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ

Στις δοκιμες που και εσεις ειδατε σε καποιο σημειο εβαλα εισοδο ακουστικου σηματος 40μικροβολτ
Η γενητρια αυτη λοιπον εχει εναν καταπληκτικο εξασθενητη με αντιστασεις βεβαιως
Το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι απο τα 10 βολτ πεφτουμε στα μικρο βολτ με το ιδιο αναλογικα ποσοστο θορυβου και παραμορφωσης
Τωρα δεν μιλαω φυσικα για ακριβες αλλα οι τυπου γεννητριες (τσιπακια και κινεζικες) σε αυτες τις σταθμες πιστευω οτι δινουν μονο θορυβο 
Σπυρο σου προτεινω να ασχοληθεις δοκιμαστικα με κανα ολοκληρωμενο .το νετ ειναι γεματο απο τετοια

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη, τώρα να τελειώσω κάτι εκκρεμότητες που έχω θα το κάνω.

Υ.γ.
Θέλω να ξανατονίσω πως οι συμβουλές σου είναι πολύτιμες!!

----------


## spiroscfu

> και να δοσω μια διπλη απαντηση και στον σπυρο και στον φιλο μου τον κυριακο
> 
> ΠΕΡΙ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ



Μάλλον με παρεξήγησες, η δικιά μου dds και οι παλμογράφοι συγκρίνονται μόνο στης ψηφιακές ευκολίες σε σχέση με τα δικά σου εργαλεία (μετά οι συγκρίσεις τερματίζονται).

Δεν θυμάμαι αν ανάφερα κάτι το οποίο σε πείραξε αν το έκανα πραγματικά σου ζητάω συγνώμη δεν είχα κάποια τέτοια πρόθεση, κάτι τέτοια εργαλεία εγώ τα έχω δει μόνο σε φωτογραφίες και φυσικά είναι μουσειακά όχι μόνο λόγο της παλαιότητας αλλά και της αξιοπιστίας.

ειδικά εκείνο το output meter και το βολτόμετρο είναι όλα τα λεφτά φυσικά και τα άλλα δεν πάνε πίσω.

----------


## p.gabr

ΣΠΥΡΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΛΗΘΗΚΑ  
ΑΠΛΩΣ Η ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ

 Εγω απλως το εγραψα γιατι ετυχε να γνωριζω και τα παλια και τα καινουρια
γνωριζω τα πλεονεκτηματα και τα μειονεκτηματα των παλιων και των καινουργιων
θελησα απλως να γραψω κατι του πολλοι δεν το εχουν καταλαβει.ειναι μεγαλη λεπτομερια αυτο.
οπως και για το αναλογικο ηλεκτρονικο βολτομετρο στο οποιο   μπορει να δεις αμεσως το παραμικρο τρεμουλιασμα  κατι που τα ψηφιακα δεν μπορουν να το παρακολουθησουν  
βεβαια δεν υποτιμω την τεχνολογια αλλα για ερασιτεχνικη δουλεια  που τα θελω εγω  μου κανουν .Αλλα ειλικρινα το λεω αυτα τα οργανα δεν τα αλλαζω με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

ΟΠΩΣ προειπα η κατασκευη ηταν δοκιμαστικη μονο και μονο για μαθηση και πειραματισμο
IMAG0058.jpgIMAG0060.jpg
ολα λοιπον εδω ειναι στον αερα διπλοκολημενα τριπλοκολημενα και σε πανω σενα παλιοσασι
παρα ολα αυτα τα αισχη εδειξε απιστευτη ανοχη σε θορυβους   και βομβους
αυτο λοιπον μας δινει δυναμη  να πειραματιζομαστε οσο θελουμε και σιγουρα μια προσεγμενη κατασκευη θα εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα
εαν εχεις απομωνομενο το δυκτιο και τα εναλασσομενα τοτε εχεις πετυχει το πρωτο βασικο στοχο
η τροφοδοσια των νυματων εγινε με εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο 12.6vdc


.ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ   ΒΕΛΤΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ



p6dj8_cir.gifενα αλλο σχεδιο παρομοιο οπου προτεινω λυχνια εξοδου πολυ μεγαλυτερη μεχρι και el84 η 6005 για τους λογους πο προαναφερα 
βλεπουμε λοιπον οτι οι επιλογες ειναι απειρες και αυτο του θα το κρινει ειναι οι μετρησεις .
ενα link υπεροχες κατασκευες οπου υπαρχει προενισχυτης με el34
και πολλα αλλα


ΤΟΛΜΗΣΤΕ  ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΤΕ  ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΤΕ

----------

spiroscfu (08-11-11)

----------


## spirakos

Το σημειο λειτουργιας της λυχνιας που ειπες αρχικα πως σε βοηθησε για να παρεις το αποτελεσμα που ειδαμε?

----------


## p.gabr

ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΣΠΥΡΟ
Θα σου απαντησω με πληρη ειληκρινεια
δεν καθησα να το ψαξω πολυ με τις χαρακτηριστικες εξ αλλου εδω δεν ζηταμε να εχουμε μεγαλο πλατος ενισχυσεως ωστε να πεσεις στο πιο γραμμικο σημειο
οπου και να κοιταξεις στις χαρακτιριστικες τα 200μιλι βολτ μια κουκιδα και μονον ειναι
Οι μετρησεις μου το δειξαν εφοσον μπορουσε να μου δωσει 30 βολτrms με μη εμφανη παραμορφωση τοτε ειναι σωστα
Και αυτο ακριβως εδειξε το δευτερο βιντεο .Ηταν και ο λογος που το εβαλα
Το πηγα  εμπειρικα το στησιμο 
KAI ΛΙΓΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΗΚΑ 12ΒΥ7
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg
Σημειωση,
  Η ανοδικη ταση δεν ειναι 250 βολτ που εχω μαρκαρει γιατι παρεμβαλεται η αντισταση ανοδου καθως και το ρευμα 13 μιλιαμπερ αφορα το ρευμα καθοδου οπου αυτο ειναι ισον με ρευμα ανοδου συν το ρευμα του σκριν

----------


## SV1EDG

> Ευχαριστω δημητρη 
> Τωρα θα παρακολουθησουμε ενα αλλο βιντεο που μας διχνει το ποσο γραμμικος ειναι ο προενισχυτης
> καθως και ποσο χαμηλα και ψηλα σε σταθμη εξοδου παει
> ενας τετοιος ελεγχος μας φανερωνει το ποσο σωστα εχουν επιλεχθει τα σημεια λειτουργειας της λυχνιας
> θα δουμε οτι μπορουμε να εχουμε εξοδο μεχρι 30 βολτ rms χωρις εμφανη παραμορφωση
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Αυτά είναι τα ωραία.Μαθήματα εξ αποστάσεως .Μπράβο Παναγιώτη.

----------


## Bard

Πολυ καλο!!!!...βεβαια οταν μιλαμε για ενισχυτη τασεως σε ακουστικες συχνοτητες μεσα σε ενα επιθυμητο ευρος συχνοτητων , η γραμμικη ενισχυση [εστω και με EQ RIAA αλλα με ενα φιλτρο αντι-RIAA υπολογισμενο καλα  μπροστα] αναφερεται στην σταθερη απολαβη σε ολο το επιθυμητο   ευρος  συχνοτητων...αλλο το σημειο μεγιστης υπερφωρτοσης  η ενισχυσης με μεταβαλομενο Vin ...οι λυχνιες λογω της μεγαλης ανοδικης τασης σιγουρα εχουν μεγαλο max εξοδου...και αν εχει υπολογισθει καλα το σημειο λειτουργειας εχουν και μικρες παραμορφωσεις ... :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

Ελα βρε μαριε αφου με ξερεις δεν βασταω τιποτα για τον εαυτο μου. ευχαριστω

Πετρο ειναι ωραια και σωστα το λιγα που αναφερεις
Διστυχως δεν ειμαι τοσο καλος στον γραπτο λογο καπου χανω και δεν μπορω να τα αναλυσω οπως πρεπει

Επρεπε σαφως στο σημειο εκεινο να γραψω για γραμμικοτητα εισοδου-εξοδου
ειναι και αυτη μια παραμετρος που πρεπει να αναφερεται

Τωρα θα δειξω πως με ενα υποτυποδη εξοπλισμο με ενα κομπουτερακι και προγραμματα πως ειναι δυνατον να κανουμε ελεγχους
θα εξετασουμε την παραμορφωση - 
Σαφως μια καλη μετρηση απαιτει καλη καρτα ηχου που εχω αναφερθει και αλλες φορες
τα αποτελεσματα που θα δουμε να διευκρινησω ¨οτι δεν μπορω να τα καταταξω σε ακριβη αλλα σιγουρα εχουμε σοβαρες ενδειξεις 
Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση το εκανα με ενα msi 100 notebook γιατι βαρεθηκα να κατεβασω τον μεγαλο με την καρτα την creative

ο λογος λοιπον περι παραμορφωσης 
ελπιζω και αλλοι που δεν εχουν οργανα να πεIραματιστουν

.................................ΠΑΡΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ...................................









ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΑΡΑΛΥΨΗ ΜΟΥ .(προσθηκη μετα την παραμβαση του KOKAR)
ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΗΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ Η ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΚΑΤΩ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΩΣΤΑ 


Η ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΟΥ HPIM4564.jpgΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΗΤΗΣ.jpg


Το THD ειναι .Τotal -Ηarmonic- Distortion δηλ συνολικη αρμονικη παραμορφωση 
Το THD+N  στο ποσοστο των αρμονικων προσμετραται και ο θορυβος

Το *SNR** Signal To Noise Radio*  οπου η μετρηση γινοταν ως εξης με απλα οργανα
Μετρας την σταθμη του σηματος σε db .Μετα βραχυκυκλωνεις την εισοδο και παιρνεις νεα μετρηση Τελος υπολογιζεις την διαφορα των δυο μετρησεων αφαιρωντας τις

----------


## KOKAR

Ωραία παρουσίαση Παναγιώτη , αλλά με τετραγωνική κηματομορφη η κάρτα ήχου δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να κάνει πολλά πράγματα.

υ.γ
Παναγιώτη ,αν ειδα καλα δεν χρεισιμοποιεις Buffer στην κάρτα ήχου και αυτό εγκυμονεί πολλούς κινδηνους
στο παρελθον ειχα βαλει ενα buffer και στο βαζω και εδω για να το δεις



http://www.electronicsinfoline.com/U..._xoscope.shtml

----------

Danza (27-11-11), 

p.gabr (09-11-11)

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Μπραβο παναγιωτη και για την κατασκευη αλλα και για την παρουσιαση.
Αξια για εμενα τουλαχιστον παναγιωτη εχει η δοκιμη και ο πειραματισμος
σε ιδεες που ειναι φρεσκες και ας ειναι με παλια υλικα  :Smile:  .

Πολυ μου αρεσαν τα οργανα και μολις τα ειδαν τα δικα μου μου ειπαν
να μαζευτουμε να κανουμε ενα παρτυ  :Smile:  .

Μπραβο και παλι και ελπιζω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα.

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη φοβερη παρουσιαση ειδα το βντεο αλλα θα διαβασω ολα τα ποστ.

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω  κωστα 
Ευχαριστω δημητρη .δεν ειμαι μονον των παλαιων  ειδες και με ενα κομπουτερακι ολα γινονται αρκει να θες

Ηθελα να δειξω και αυτο .χωρις εξοπλισμο μπορεις να κανεις πολλες δουλειτσες και βασικα να παρακινησω και τους αλλους να το δοκιμασουν

ΤΟ RIAA το οποιο εγω το γνωρισα μεσα απο το φορουμ  μου φαινοταν κατι ασυλυπτο  .τελικα ομως εγινε 
ΤΩΡΑ αν θα το κατασκευασω¨για να πω την αληθεια .βαριεμαι να παραγγειλω μετασχηματιστη

----------


## p.gabr

οππ  συγνωμη  βγηκε και ο θανος οσο εγραφα
ευχαριστω  φιλε  βοηθησες και εσυ στην συζητηση που ειχαμε
το πιστευες να βγει αυτο;;;;;



Και κατι αλλο για την παρουσιαση
Να ευχαριστησετε και τον KOKAR
ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΧΕΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΑ ΣΤΟ YOUTUBE

Oμως εγω ακουω τους μικροτερους

----------


## SV1EDG

"Τι λάπτοπ...μαύρη η ώρα του " !!! Ολα τα λεφτα Παναγιώτη.Μπράβο.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Αμάν να τελειώσει, να φέρω το πικάπ και τους δίσκους ... 
Ο GeorgeVita θα βάλει το κρασί. 
Και ο Παναγιώτης τους μεζέδες.   :Biggrin:

----------


## spirakos

Παναγιωτη θα στο ξεθαψω το θεμα για να ρωτησω
Εκανες υπολογισμους για τις τιμες των υλικων ή πηρες το ετοιμο σχεδιο που εδειξες αρχικα και πειραματιστηκες εκει?
Απο το παρακατω λινκ θα ηθελα να βρω τον υπολογιστικο τροπο
*RIAA Phono Stages*

----------


## p.gabr

Το μόνο έτοιμο ήταν το δικτύωμα RIAA , όλα τα άλλα κατόπιν δοκίμων 
Το σχέδιο το έχω ανεβάσει .. βρίσκεται   ποστ #19   





Edit

Κοιτάζω αυτά που έχω γράψει, όπως τα έχω γράψει και ντρέπομαι 
Ναι θα το πω, τα Hlektronika.gr με έμαθαν Ελληνικά

----------


## spirakos

Τις τιμες των υλικων για το RIAA εννοω αν τις πηρες ετοιμες ή τις υπολογισες ή και τα 2

----------


## p.gabr

Το γράφω βρε Σπύρο ,τις αντέγραψα από άλλο σχέδιο 
Ξέρω υπάρχουν προγράμματα που στο βγάζουν ,αλλά εφόσον δεν αλλάζει κάτι από άνοδο σε οδηγό το σχέδιο αυτό, με αυτές τις τιμές κάθεται καλά

----------


## spirakos

Καλα, μη φωναζεις. Ειπα μηπως...

----------


## p.gabr

FB_IMG_1447862247288.jpg

Καλά δεν φωνάζω. .

----------


## sampat59

Καλημερα. αν και ειναι παλια η δημοσιευση αυτη ελπιζω οτι θα δης και θα μου απαντησης. η λυχνια 12by7 δεν υπαρχει πουθενα και δεν μπορω να την βρω. μηπως υπαρχει καποια αλλη που μπορω να βαλω αντι αυτης για να κανω την κατασκευη? ευχαριστω.

----------


## p.gabr

Καλησπέρα Σπύρο
Η χρήση της 12BY7 δεν είναι δεσμευτική, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιησεις σωρεία λυχνιών. 
Εγώ έβαλα αυτήν απλά γιατί υπήρχε και είναι μια λυχνία που βγάζει πέντε βαττ. Όσο μεγαλύτερη βάλεις τόσο καλύτερα είναι γιατί έχεις μικρότερο Ζ εξόδου, σε σημείο μαλιστα που έχω δει και με την EL34 

Μια πεντοδος EL95 είναι πολύ καλά νομίζω η ακόμα πιο μεγάλη 6005 / 6AQ5 
Ενοιειται ότι πρέπει να τροποποιησεις την αντίσταση καθόδου και ανόδου ώστε να λειτουργεί όπως γράφει το βιβλίο σε τάξη Α αλλά λίγο πιο χαμηλά Δηλ αν δίνει 30 ma καντην να λειτουργεί στα 20

Βρες ότι δηποτε λυχνία ραδιοφώνου ακουστικής και δοκίμασε το.

Edit 
Τελικά  Σπύρο εσυ πρεπει να ρώτησες "αλλού" για την αγορα αυτής της λυχνίας !

----------


## sampat59

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. εχω ψαξει παντου. που `αλλου` δεν ξερω.......

----------


## p.gabr

Απάντηση σε  ΠΜ





> Καλησπέρα κύριε Παναγιώτη, 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τον προενισχυτή RIAA που έχετε παρουσιάσει στο φόρουμ. 
> 
> 1)Ποιο τροφοδοτικό χρησιμοποιήσατε τελικά? Αν σας είναι εύκολο να μου υποδείξετε κάποιο σχέδιο. 
> 2)Αντί των τριών διόδων zener 60V-5W μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μια 200V -5W ?
> 3)Οι πυκνωτές στο δικτύωμα RIAA C3,C4 είναι silver mica  ή προτείνετε άλλο τύπο?
> 4) Ποια η ονομαστική τάση του C6 (250V είναι οκ?)
> 5)Αν και έχω το σχέδιο απο τον καιρό που αρχίσατε το θέμα , ίσως θα ήταν  καλό να το ξανά ανεβάσετε για όσους θα δουν το θέμα στο μέλλον γιατί ο  αρχικός σύνδεσμος έχει λήξει.



Πράγματι το σχέδιο από το ποστ 19 εξαφανίστηκε αλλά το έχω.

2017-11-16_20-13-19.jpg

 ναι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ζενερ 200v/5w
C3 ,C4 ΜΚΤ είχα βάλει τότε , βέβαια μικας είναι καλύτερα και στο σημείο αυτό στα 50v είναι αρκετά.
Στον C6  όπως είχα γράψει η τάση είναι 180v. αρα 250 οκ

τέλος η τάση τροφοδοσίας που αναφέρω 310vdc  είναι από μτ 220/240v με το κλασικό Π φίλτρο  και ενδιάμεσα αντίσταση 470ωμ /5 βαττ 
Ειχα δοκιμάσει και σταθεροποιημένη τάση  250βολτ με αυτό το κύκλωμα 
attachment.gif
αλλά δεν είδα σπουδαία διάφορα 
τέλος στα νήματα  να βάλεις ΟΠΩΣΔΉΠΟΤΕ  ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ τάση DC 12,6 +-0.6   

ΤΟΤΕ επειδή μου είχε ζητηθεί το είχα φτιάξει σε αρχείο PDF 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/oy4midg95qx6a8d/RIAA.pdf?dl=0

KAΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## MacGyver

Αν και η ενασχόληση με τις λυχνίες ήταν σχετικά μικρότερη από ότι στα μοντέρνα υλικά, αυτή την συνδεσμολογία του screen δεν την θυμάμαι.

----------


## p.gabr

> Αν και η ενασχόληση με τις λυχνίες ήταν σχετικά μικρότερη από ότι στα μοντέρνα υλικά, αυτή την συνδεσμολογία του screen δεν την θυμάμαι.



Η άνοδος σε μια πεντοδο λυχνία μπορεί να συνδεθεί παράλληλα με το σκριν  (εάν το επιτρέπει η λυχνία) λειτουργοντας  την πιο γραμμικά , σαν τρίοδο λυχνία .

----------

MacGyver (17-11-17)

----------


## extrime1

Παναγιωτη χρονια πολλα ,καλη χρονια σε σενα ,αλλα και στους φίλους και δημιουργούς του site.
Σου αναρτω τα αποτελεσματα της δοκιμής του σχεδίου σου 2Χ6dj8 mm phono  stage.
Τα αναρτω για να χαρεις για την δημοσίευση σου αλλα και να σε ευχαριστησω για τα video που εχεις αναρτησει κατα καιρους.
Δεν εχω παρα να κανω πραξη το σχέδιο σε πλακετα και να ολοκληρώσω τον ενισχυτή μου. 
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ 2Χ6DJ8.pngΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ RIAA.png
ΜΕ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ 
ΠΡΟΒΑΤΑΣ ΣΠΥΡΟΣ

----------

p.gabr (13-01-22)

----------

